# [Lesertest] MAXNOMIC NEEDforSEAT OFC



## butter_milch (9. Juni 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Einleitung
*
Als 185cm großer und meist 95 bis 100 Kilogramm schwerer Softwareentwickler sitze ich seit rund 15 Jahren regelmäßig und auch lange am Schreibtisch. Früher oft mehr als 16 Stunden pro Tag, heute allerdings selten länger als 12.

In dieser Zeit hatte ich schon einige Stühle, hauptsächlich weil mir alle irgendwann kaputt gingen. Dabei brach entweder die Rückenlehne, oder diese Riss aus dem Pressspan der Sitzfläche, mit welcher sie verbunden war. Es kam auch vor, dass Rollen abbrachen, was das Fußkreuz ruinierte. Wirklich lange hielt keiner.

Ein Grund dafür könnte sein, dass ich für meine eigenen Stühle nie mehr als 150€ ausgegeben habe, wobei man auch hier einen deutlichen Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen No-Name, IKEA oder beispielsweise günstigen Modellen der Marke TopStar bemerken kann. Mit dem zuletzt gekauften Modell, einem schlichten IKEA MARKUS für 139€, bin ich aber an sich sehr zufrieden und die 10 Jahre Garantie beruhigen einen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich mir typische „Gamer“/“Racing“-Stühle in der Preisklasse zwischen 100-150€ in diversen Möbelhäusern ansehe, fährt es mir durch den Rücken. Ich denke, dass hier versucht wird vor allem jüngeren Kunden ein Produkt zu verkaufen welches nicht nur schlecht für ihre Gesundheit ist, sondern auch bald wieder ersetzt werden muss.

Im professionellen Umfeld haben mir bisher alle meiner Arbeitgeber Stühle im Preisbereich um die 400€ zur Verfügung gestellt. In diesem ist auch der MAXNOMIC NEEDforSEAT OFC angesiedelt, weswegen ich ihn vor allem mit dem König + Neurath JET-ONE vergleichen möchte, auf welchem ich aktuell mindestens 40 Stunden in der Woche sitze.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obwohl ich diesen Stuhl kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen habe möchte ich, als notorischer Pfennigfuchser, mit diesem Test vor allem folgende Fragen beantworten: Wäre er mir den Aufpreis gegenüber meinem IKEA MARKUS wert und kann er mit einem typischen Bürostuhl in seiner Preisklasse mithalten?
*
Herstellerangaben und Besonderheiten
*
Die Herstellerangaben findet man in ihrer Gänze im Shop. Die wichtigsten möchte ich an dieser Stelle noch einmal ausführen:

·         Körpergröße (Empfehlung): 185 - 200 cm
·         Körpergewicht (Empfehlung): bis ca. 130 kg
·         Kopfstütze: Kopfkissen mit Anti-Rutsch-Beschichtung
·         Rückenlehne: Freie Rückenlehnenverstellung im Gesamtwinkel von 67°
·         Lordose: Frei verstellbare Lordosenstütze wie beim Autositz
·         Armlehnen: 4D-Armlehne mit Softpad und designgeschützter Finger-Ablage
·         Wippmechanik: Komfortable Knie-Wippmechanik mit 5 Festellpositionen
·         Obermaterial: Mehrschichtiges Kunstleder (PU) und Kunstveloursleder (Microfaser)
·         Füllmaterial: Langlebige PU- & Kaltschaumformteile

*Lieferung und Lieferumfang
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das etwa 30 Kilogramm schwere Paket wurde mir vom DPD-Boten bis in die Wohnung im Hochparterre geliefert.

Das letzte Mal, dass mir ein Stuhl geliefert wurde habe ich noch im 5. Stock ohne Aufzug gewohnt – damals fuhr eine Bote der gleichen Firma, sicherlich nicht unbewusst, einfach an meinem Haus vorbei, ich musste hinterher rennen und es selbst nach oben schleppen…

Was mir an dieser Stelle auffiel, war der Schriftzug „Made in China“ auf dem Paket. Nicht dass mich das in irgendeiner Weise stören würde, aber bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich noch davon ausgegangen, dass es sich um ein in Deutschland gefertigtes Produkt handelte.

Die im Paket enthaltenen Einzelteile waren alle noch einmal sorgfältig in Folie verpackt und wiesen keine Beschädigungen auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Zusammenbau
*
Die beigelegte Anleitung ist wirklich lobenswert. Die Ausführung eines jeden Schrittes wird ausführlich beschrieben und ist zusätzlich auf einem Bild festgehalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es wird empfohlen den Stuhl zu zweit aufzubauen, da meine bessere Hälfte nicht anwesend war habe ich es alleine versucht, was kein Problem war. Das mitgelieferte Multifunktionswerkzeug, welches Schraubendreher und Imbusschlüssel vereint, erfüllt zwar seinen Zweck, allerdings habe ich auf eigene Werkzeuge zurückgegriffen.

Ein erstes Ärgernis stellte die Montage der zweiten Armlehne dar. Die hierfür benötigten Schrauben, Federringe und Unterlegscheiben ware bereits montiert und müssen dafür noch einmal gelöst werden. Dabei waren sie so fest angezogen worden, dass Schraube, Unterlegscheibe und Kunstleder förmlich Eins wurden und das Kunstleder, beim Versuch an der Schraube zu drehen, zu Reißen drohte. Das Risiko bin ich dann eingegangen, dem Kunstleder ist zum Glück nichts passiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Rest des Zusammenbaus nach Anleitung ging wirklich einfach, alles in allem ist man etwa 30-45 Minuten damit beschäftigt.
Das mitgelieferte Fett habe ich beim Zusammenstecken der Federung und der Rollen nicht verwendet, da ich beim Öffnen der Verpackung mit einer Sauerei gerechnet hätte. Stattdessen habe ich zu WD40 gegriffen, welches bestens funktionierte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Verarbeitung
*
Bei der Verarbeitung gibt es bis auf wenige Punkte nichts zu bemängeln. Sowohl die Nähte als auch die gestickten Schriftzüge wirken sehr sauber verarbeitet. Das Kunstleder und Kunstvelours fassen sich angenehm an. Letzteres, wie auch das Kissen, sind leider Magneten für Staub und Schmutzpartikel. Wen so etwas stört sollte sich vielleicht nach einer Version aus reinem Kunstleder umsehen.

Der Stuhl wirkt absolut massiv und das ist er auch. Er ist der schwerste Stuhl den ich bisher hatte und das scheint vor allem dem Inneren geschuldet zu sein. MAXNOMIC stellt dieses auf ihrer Webseite in einem interessanten Vergleich vor. Im Mittelpunkt steht der massive Stahlrohrrahmen, der dem Stuhl sicherlich eine hohe Langlebigkeit verschafft.

Vor allem die Unterseite der Sitzfläche zeigt, wie hochwertig der Stuhl verarbeitet ist. Sowohl die Wippmechanik als auch die Rückenlehne sind direkt mit dem Metallrahmen verbunden. Hier besteht keine Gefahr, dass die Schrauben irgendwann einmal aus dem Pressspan reißen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei den Rollen handelt es sich um Hartbodenrollen mit vergleichsweise weicher Gummierung. Sie rollen, anders wie beim IKEA MARKUS, zu jeder Zeit und nicht nur dann, wenn man auf dem Stuhl sitzt. MAXNOMIC bietet im eigenen Shop Upgrade-Kits mit Inliner-Rollen an. Eine durchaus interessante Option, mit rund 90€ (bedingt durch ein extra Fußkreuz) aber auch recht teuer.

Kleine Ungenauigkeiten gibt es dennoch. Beispielsweise die Abdeckungen der Verbindung von Sitzfläche und Rückenlehne. Auf der Linken Seite steht diese leider etwas ab, was allerdings im normalen Gebrauch nicht auffällt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Design
*
Beim NEEDforSEAT OFC handelt es sich um eine Sonderversion OFC-Serie. Die Unterschiede liegen in der nicht änderbaren Kontrastfarbe Orange und einem zusätzlichen NEEDforSEAT-Schriftzug auf der Vorderseite der Rückenlehne.

Persönlich hätte ich mich wohl für eine etwas schlichtere Version des QUADCEPTOR OFC oder ERGOCEPTOR OFC entschieden, aber Geschmäcker sind nun mal unterschiedlich. Dies spiegelt sich auch im WAF wieder, der für letztere Modelle deutlich höher ist.
*
Komfort
*
Setzt man sich zum ersten Mal auf den NEEDforSEAT OFC fällt einem sofort ein deutlicher Widerstand auf. Die Polsterung tendiert dazu etwas härter zu sein, ich gehe davon aus, dass man sich einfach etwas einsitzen muss. Der Langlebigkeit sollte das aber auf jeden Fall zugutekommen.

Im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz mit Stoffbezug sitzt es sich mit kurzen Hosen nicht so angenehm auf dem Kunstleder, vor allem im Sommer. Dafür sollte das Kunstleder durchaus hygienischer sein.

Die Sitzfläche ist länger als bei den anderen beiden Stühlen, was ihn gemütlicher macht. Die Seitenwangen der Sitzfläche sind nicht zu stark ausgeprägt und erfüllen ihre stützende Rolle. Wer allerdings etwas breiter ist könnte sich die flachere Sitzoberfläche wünschen, die einem der NEEDforSEAT XL und die TITANUS-Serie bieten. Gleiches gilt für die Seitenwangen der Rückenlehne.

Die Lordosenstütze macht ihre Arbeit, wie die des JET-ONE, sehr gut und stützt den Rücken sowohl von hinten als auch zusätzlich seitlich. Beim IKEA MARKUS lässt sich die Stütze nicht verstellen und drückt in meinem Fall etwas mehr als sie sollte. Der Drehknopf ist auch hier nicht ideal zu erreichen, allerdings würde ich hier eher selten Einstellungen vornehmen. Zu beachten ist auch, dass man währenddessen man die Einstellung vornimmt keinen Druck auf die Stütze ausüben sollte.

Die Kopfstütze empfinde ich nur dann als brauchbar, wenn ich mich komplett fallen lasse, allerdings gilt dies für jede Kopfstütze die ich kenne, beispielsweise die des IKEA MARKUS, oder des Passat B8. In allen Fällen reichen sie nicht so weit nach vorne, als dass ich sie bei einer normalen Sitzhaltung gebrauchen könnte. Das mitgelieferte Kissen erzielt in meinem Fall nur dann den gewünschten Effekt, wenn man es einmal faltet, wobei man es dann nicht mehr fixieren kann.

Das Kissen selbst bleibt nur dann fixiert, wenn man nicht zu viel damit herumspielt. Ansonsten rutscht das Gummiband über die Kopfstütze. Hier wäre eine Art Fixierung auf der Rückseite, ähnlich der eines Skihelmes für die Brille, nützlich gewesen. Da ich Kopfstützen noch nie wirklich verwendet habe ist dies für mich aber kein Manko. Rein optisch wird der Stuhl durch die zusätzliche Höhe auf jeden Fall aufgewertet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei einer Körpergröße von 185cm wurde mir die Wahl der Gasdruckfeder in Größe MEDIUM empfohlen, welche für Menschen mit Körpergrößen zwischen 185-190cm ausgelegt ist. Damit bin ich am untersten Ende des Spektrums, was bemerkbar ist, denn ich sitze gerne tiefer als die meisten und wäre mit der Größe SMALL eventuell ein kleines bisschen zufriedener gewesen.

Die 4D-Armlehnen sind ein Highlight. Neu sind für mich die Einkerbung auf der Oberseite und die Finger-freundlichen Einkerbungen am vorderen Ende. Seine Arme hier abzulegen ist sehr komfortabel. Im Falle meines eigenen IKEA MARKUS habe ich die dort mitgelieferten Armlehnen gar nicht erst montiert, so unbrauchbar finde ich diese. Auch die des JET-ONE nutze ich eher selten. Den Aufpreis sind sie ganz klar wert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Einstellungsmöglichkeiten
*
Der NEEDforSEAT OFC bietet eine Vielzahl von Einstellungsmöglichkeiten wovon mich während  meiner Testphase die Wippmechanik am meisten beschäftigt hat. Diese lässt sich über einen Hebel auf der linken Seite in 5 Positionen einrasten. Ist sie nicht eingerastet sorgt die Einstellung am Drehknopf unter der Sitzfläche für den Grad des Widerstands. Hier habe ich bisher noch keinen Sweet-Spot finden können, an dem ich sie als wirklich angenehm empfinde. Bevor ich sie komplett deaktiviert habe, musste ich oft Einstellungen vornehmen, wobei mir aufgefallen ist, wie schwer der Drehknopf zu erreichen ist. Dieser ist derart weit nach hinten versetzt, dass man nur mit Mühe an ihn gelangt. Beim JET-ONE ist dies über eine Kurbel gelöst, was das ganze einfacher macht.

Die Rückenlehne hätte ich früher gebraucht, als ich Filme noch am PC geschaut habe. Sie lässt sich über einen Hebel auf der rechten Seite sehr weit nach hinten neigen, wobei man dann fast schon liegt. Hat man dann noch eine Möglichkeit seine Füße hochzulegen kann man in dieser Position ganz bequem einen Film schauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch in dieser Rubrik sind die 4D-Armlehnen spitze. Schon beim Aufbau kann man sie um etwa 2cm verschieben, wobei diese Einstellung danach vorerst fix ist. Danach lässt sie sich in 3 Positionen um insgesamt etwa 2,5cm verschieben, wobei die innerste Einstellung die richtige für mich war. Beleibtere Menschen könnten ganz glücklich mit den anderen Einstellungen sein.
Mit einem Hebel auf der Außenseite lassen sich die Armlehnen in der Höhe in 8 Stufen von etwa 18cm über der Sitzfläche auf 26cm über der Sitzfläche verschieben.

Zu guter Letzt lassen sich die Armlehnen auch horizontal drehen, laut Hersteller um 11° in beide Richtungen. Für wen das interessant sein könnte erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. Eventuell für Menschen deren Körperbau in das ein oder andere Extrem geht.
*
Fazit
*
In Sachen Umfang ist der MAXNOMIC NEEDforSEAT OFC ganz klar mein Favorit. Er bietet eine erstklassige Verarbeitung, viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten und wirkt durch und durch gut aufgehoben in seiner Preisklasse. Wer einen ergonomischen Stuhl benötigt, der sich gut auf den eigenen Leib einstellen lässt und der mehr hermachen darf als ein typischer Bürostuhl, der kann sich bedenkenlos bei MAXNOMIC umsehen.

Der IKEA MARKUS spielt preislich und komforttechnisch in einer eigenen Liga, schlägt sich dort allerdings ebenfalls einwandfrei.

Wäre ich mit einem Kauf dieses Stuhls für 399€ zufrieden gewesen? Ja. Zwar hätte ich mich anfänglich wohl nur schwer von meinem Geld getrennt, aber man erkennt schnell die Vorzüge eines besseren Stuhls. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich mir gewünscht ihn mit einem günstigeren Modell der gleichen Marke vergleichen zu können, aber man bekommt ganz klar mehr für sein Geld. Und verglichen mit einem typischen Bürostuhl macht er einfach mehr her.
*
Pros
*
·         Sehr stabile Verarbeitung
·         Harte Polsterung (in Bezug auf Langlebigkeit)
·         Der Stuhl ist ein Blickfang
*
**Neutral
*
·         Wer gerne tiefer sitzt und in der 185cm-Zone lebt sollte überlegen, ob er sich die Druckfeder in Größe SMALL zulegt
*
Cons
*
·         Harte Polsterung (in Bezug auf Komfort)
·         Der schwer zu erreichenden Drehknopf der Wippmechanik
·         Wenig brauchbare Kopfstütze und Kissen
·         Der Preis, falls man mit einem günstigeren Modell zufrieden sein sollte


----------



## butter_milch (15. Juli 2018)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich für die Qualität der Bilder entschuldigen. Ich hatte vor die Aufnahmen mit meiner Sony zu machen, allerdings scheint diese den letzten Urlaub nicht ganz ohne Schäden überstanden zu haben. Eine weitere Erkenntnis dieses Lesertests für mich: Wer wirklich gute Bilder mit einem Smartphone aufnehmen möchte, sollte um Apple einen großen Bogen machen.


----------



## MountyMAX (16. Juli 2018)

Ich habe die XL Version seit einem Jahr in Benutzung, am Anfang war er arg hart, das gibt sich aber, auf Arbeit habe ich einen Stuhl der 900 EUR Klasse, der Unterschied ist nur minimal. Den Markus hatte ich auch 2x ^^, hatte dann mal "Chefsessel" der 200 EUR Liga probiert .. nach 1 Jahr konnte man die Einzelteile einsammeln und auch das Kunstleder war an vielen Stellen "gebrochen" war ne derbe Sauerei mit den schwarzen "Partikeln" überall

Man sollte aber beachten, trotz Small Feder ist er noch immer arg hoch in der Mindesthöhe

Die Sitze in meinem Volvo sind nochmal etwas bequemer, aber die kann man ja nicht mitschleppen ^^

PS.: war mit 2x24er TFT @work nie zufrieden, bin nun auf auf 1x 21:9 Curved 34er 1440p umgestiegen .. zum Programmieren einfach um Welten besser


----------



## butter_milch (16. Juli 2018)

Yup, von NoName-Stühlen ist wirklich abzuraten. Ich kenne sogar jemanden, der einen alten BMW-Sitz auf die Basis eines alten Drehstuhls montiert hat. Die Maximalbelastung wird wohl deutlich überschritten sein, aber bequem ist das Ding auf jeden Fall 

Weswegen hast du dich von deinen beiden MARKUS getrennt?

Was die Monitore angeht hätte es mich schlimmer treffen können. Manche Firmen tun sich schwer damit ihre Technik zu modernisieren, vor allem wenn das den Neid anderer Mitarbeiter wecken könnte. Wenn du dann noch jeden Cent deiner Ausgaben verteidigen musst (obwohl genug Geld da ist), wird es gar unmöglich für eine halbe Millionen neue Monitore zu beschaffen  2x WQHD wären für mich das Mindeste, ich warte aktuell auf die neuen 5120×1440-Modelle von Samsung, LG und Philips


----------



## MountyMAX (16. Juli 2018)

Naja einen Markus habe ich eigentlich noch auf dem Dachboden stehen, wollte etwas bequemeres mit breiterer Sitzfläche. Beim ersten Markus war glaube die Wippmachanik im Eimer, ging zwar noch, aber knallte jedesmal richtig laut

In der Firma habe ich es besser, ist nicht so groß (<50) und als einzigster Programmierer hat man schon seine Vorteile. Die anderen Mitarbeiter stören sich an der Krümmung, ich finde sie klasse bei der Breite, könnte gern noch stärker sein.
Den hier habe ich: Samsung C34F791 86,4 cm Curved Monitor Grau: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Die Intel GPU im Laptop schafft aber nur 60 hz, ganz lustig ist auch, wenn man zusätzlich Ton ausgeben möchte, kommt dieser ca. 10 Sekunden zeitversetzt, da scheinbar der DP-Port am Limit läuft


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juli 2018)

Sehr schöner Test! Der Stuhl sieht wirklich interessant aus.


----------



## butter_milch (25. Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank 

Mich hat er überzeugt, überhaupt habe ich nun eine andere Sicht auf diese Art von Stuhl.

In der Zusammenfassung der Tests seitens PCGH wird noch rege diskutiert, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall mal die Kommentare durchzulesen.


----------

